# How do you stop plants becoming Leggy ?



## tubamanandy (16 Jun 2014)

My tank is lit from above with a home made 6500K Lumiere made from Cree 1W leds. power is turned right down on them.

When ever I grow eg. Bacopa Caroliana they always become leggy in that they grow great at the top (towards the light) but there is never much growth at the bottom. Its as if I need some form of light coming in at at 45 or 60 degrees angle rather than straight over the top.

This must be a common problem especially with people using LED tile type lighting. 

Any ideas how to get good growth at the bottom of the plants as well as the top ?


----------



## NC10 (16 Jun 2014)

You've said power is turned right down, have you tried turning them up?


----------



## John S (16 Jun 2014)

Its usually due to poor / low Co2 in the lower regions of the tank. Are you injecting?


----------



## tubamanandy (16 Jun 2014)

Yes, pressurised CO2 (FE) - I thought it would be a lighting issue ? Turning the LED`s up would blind the whole street, way too much light and PAR off the scale


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jun 2014)

Clive would say 'flow & distribution'. And I would agree, however lighting is also an issue. Understandably, it is always wise to practice caution with turning the wattage up, but in your case I think it'd be ok to go for it. Just make sure that your CO2 and fertz keep pace...


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jun 2014)

Troi said:


> Clive would say 'flow & distribution'. And I would agree, however lighting is also an issue. Understandably, it is always wise to practice caution with turning the wattage up, but in your case I think it'd be ok to go for it. Just make sure that your CO2 and fertz keep pace...


Err...he'd also say something like this=> http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/old-skool-returnee-london-tap-water.24040/#post-246834

Cheers,


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jun 2014)

Oooh get ready for some biology

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

